# Budget gaming laptop under 45000



## Rohan Roy (May 13, 2013)

Hello everyone there !
I most probably shall be admitted into a computer science course at BITS Pilani.Therefore I need a good laptop in order to run computer graphics oriented applications .My budget is upto 45000(non-stretchable). I will be watching HD movies ,playing all the latest games on it like splinter cell blacklist,future soldier,assasin's creed 4 at above average frame rates.

When I checked out the system requirements of blacklist I found they were-

Operating System:
Windows 7, 8
CPU:
Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz, AMD Phenom II X4 2.6 GHz
Hard Disk:
12 Gb free
Sound Card:
DirectX Compatible
Input Devices:
Keyboard & Mouse
RAM:
4 Gb
Graphics:
nVidia GeForce GTX 260, ATI Radeon HD 4870


Please tell whether I can find a laptop in the above configuration and budget or not. I have no problems with any brand but I hate lenovo !Please answer as soon as you can.Try to suggest recent models because they have better value for money.


----------



## cyberteen (May 13, 2013)

Rohan, first of all, advanced wishes for getting a seat in bits pilani... 

About the kind of laptop you wanted,your specified configuration is very much outdated for gaming purposes. The parts like intel core 2 quad, gtx 260 were released at around 2007-09 and 99.99% most of those products would have got discontinued... Such old parts with windows 7 or 8 is not at all possible.

Coming to the present scenario,  most of the gaming laptops will be priced at least 50,000 Rs. And up. Even if you managed to get one, it will be from companies which are not specialized for making gaming, high end graphics.....

I dunno, why u hate Lenovo, I know their y500 model which is around 50k(900$) which can come close to the games u want to play... But you have to have a minimum 1100$(60,000) to get a current generation laptop which can last till your college years. I would suggest: msi gx60, Samsung series 7  npz7580e, Lenovo y500/580.....

Thats all I know. But if you manage to get one like what u wanted, or around your price range, do let me know abt that as I am too looking for one...
(I am too writing bitsat this month.. So best of luck buddy


----------



## Rohan Roy (May 15, 2013)

I am extremely sorry for boasting friend.Actually I was overconfident of getting into BITS Pilani before giving my BITSAT exam(which was today).I don't think I will be getting any college in BITS by getting a meagre score of 188.But Best of Luck to you !

Regarding the laptop I only wanted one which could play splinter cell blacklist at 60 fps at decent settings and any of the recent and upcoming games(Halo 4,Watch Dogs,Rainbow 6 patriots etc.).So please can you suggest me the minimum price which I have to pay in order to get one ?

HDD space or any other such things are insignificant.

PS:-I hate lenovo because I bought a desktop in 2008 and it has frustrated me 9 times in 5 years though now it's models regarding value for money are quite good.
I saw the DELL Inspiron 15R for Rs.43000(at the Dell website) . Can it play the above mentioned games ?


----------



## $hadow (May 15, 2013)

If you hate lenovo than this one might make you think twice
Lenovo Ideapad Z00 (59-370611) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
best in class gpu you will get


----------



## Rohan Roy (May 17, 2013)

Well nice specs but can it really manage the heat of playing top class games like Splinter cell blacklist,Assasins creed,Rainbow 6 patriots,Far cry 3,and Medal of Honor at good frame rates ?

It is not necessary that I shall buy the laptop now .Is it worthwhile waiting for some good laptop to come in this price segment ?I can even wait for 8-9 months if necessary.Another thing,how shall I know which graphics card(nvidia,ati,amd etc.) is being used in a laptop whose specs I am studying and it is just written---"Dedicated Graphics 2 GB" as is the case with the laptop you mentioned(lenovo ideapad Z00) ?


----------



## sanemate (May 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If you hate lenovo than this one might make you think twice
> Lenovo Ideapad Z00 (59-370611) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> best in class gpu you will get



Says it is discontinued here? Wanted to buy for a friend. Available on snapdeal too but FK was giving one year ADP extra


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 24, 2013)

Go for this. Best processor+gfx combo in that range.


----------

